# Guardiola-Juve, tutti i dettagli



## Willy Wonka (23 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato dall'AGI, Pep Guardiola sarà il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. L'annuncio ufficiale sarà dato il 4 Giugno, mentre la presentazione avverrà venerdì 14 Giugno, giorno in cui sono già bloccati tutti i tour all'Allianz Stadium e al J Museum. 
L'accordo prevede uno stipendio netto da 24 milioni di euro netti l'anno per 4 anni.


Affari Italia, intanto, riporta un virgolettato "Non commentiamo 'rumors' legati all'allenatore", da un portavoce della Juventus alla notizia dell'imminente accordo fra il club bianconero e Pep Guardiola


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'AGI, Pep Guardiola sarà il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. L'annuncio ufficiale sarà dato il 4 Giugno, mentre la presentazione avverrà venerdì 14 Giugno, giorno in cui sono già bloccati tutti i tour all'Allianz Stadium e al J Museum.
> L'accordo prevede uno stipendio netto da 24 milioni di euro netti l'anno per 4 anni.



tutto fatto. Nel frattempo sono già partite le trattative per le cessioni di Barzagli, De Sciglio e Caceres a Cagliari Sassuolo e Udinese, per 50M a testa


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'AGI, Pep Guardiola sarà il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. L'annuncio ufficiale sarà dato il 4 Giugno, mentre la presentazione avverrà venerdì 14 Giugno, giorno in cui sono già bloccati tutti i tour all'Allianz Stadium e al J Museum.
> L'accordo prevede uno stipendio netto da 24 milioni di euro netti l'anno per 4 anni.



Ma le altre che lo giocano a fare il campionato? Possono permettersi chiunque, beati loro.
Comunque, sarebbe deleterio a questo punto non prendere Sarri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'AGI, Pep Guardiola sarà il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. L'annuncio ufficiale sarà dato il 4 Giugno, mentre la presentazione avverrà venerdì 14 Giugno, giorno in cui sono già bloccati tutti i tour all'Allianz Stadium e al J Museum.
> L'accordo prevede uno stipendio netto da 24 milioni di euro netti l'anno per 4 anni.


Il mio allenatore preferito da questi “cosi”....


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'AGI, Pep Guardiola sarà il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. L'annuncio ufficiale sarà dato il 4 Giugno, mentre la presentazione avverrà venerdì 14 Giugno, giorno in cui sono già bloccati tutti i tour all'Allianz Stadium e al J Museum.
> L'accordo prevede uno stipendio netto da 24 milioni di euro netti l'anno per 4 anni.



Complimenti a loro. Sono il miglior club al mondo. Tanto di cappello.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'AGI, Pep Guardiola sarà il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. L'annuncio ufficiale sarà dato il 4 Giugno, mentre la presentazione avverrà venerdì 14 Giugno, giorno in cui sono già bloccati tutti i tour all'Allianz Stadium e al J Museum.
> L'accordo prevede uno stipendio netto da 24 milioni di euro netti l'anno per 4 anni.



È il loro momento, non c'è niente da fare, sono un punto d'arrivo per chiunque. Mi vien da dire che, evidentemente possono permettersi di tenere a libro paga personaggi di prim'ordine, salvo che , come ogni persona con un minimo di fosforo può capire, si evidenziano anomalie da parte dei gobbi con squadre satellite: e ci siamo capiti tutti. E nessuno, ai vertici del calcio, fa una piega. Vergogna.


----------



## varvez (23 Maggio 2019)

Bene così. Klopp rimane al Liverpool, è a lui che punterei tra un paio d'anni


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2019)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> È il loro momento, non c'è niente da fare, sono un punto d'arrivo per chiunque. Mi vien da dire che, evidentemente possono permettersi di tenere a libro paga personaggi di prim'ordine, salvo che , come ogni persona con un minimo di fosforo può capire, si evidenziano anomalie da parte dei gobbi con squadre satellite: e ci siamo capiti tutti. E nessuno, ai vertici del calcio, fa una piega. Vergogna.



Il giorno che Sassuolo,Atalanta ed Udinese andranno in B, il calcio italiano sarà più bello.


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Complimenti a loro. Sono il miglior club al mondo. Tanto di cappello.



Credo che se Messi fosse in vendita, proverebbero a prenderlo.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Maggio 2019)

E c'era chi parlava di fine ciclo. L'acquisto di Ronaldo ha aperto un nuovo ciclo. Ora sono il punto di arrivo per chiunque, il club più ambizioso al mondo.
Aspetto con ansia i commenti di chi dirá che Guardiola alla juve è un bene per il calcio italiano


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'AGI, Pep Guardiola sarà il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. L'annuncio ufficiale sarà dato il 4 Giugno, mentre la presentazione avverrà venerdì 14 Giugno, giorno in cui sono già bloccati tutti i tour all'Allianz Stadium e al J Museum.
> L'accordo prevede uno stipendio netto da 24 milioni di euro netti l'anno per 4 anni.



Se sarà così, in ogni caso e con grande rammarico, sarà un piacere vedere Guardiola vs Conte in Serie A. In questo caso sì, sarebbe un bene per il calcio italiano.

Ormai bisogna diventare sportivi. Noi col grande calcio non c'entriamo più nulla. Grazie a quel farabutto.


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E c'era chi parlava di fine ciclo. L'acquisto di Ronaldo ha aperto un nuovo ciclo. Ora sono il punto di arrivo per chiunque, il club più ambizioso al mondo.
> Aspetto con ansia i commenti di chi dirá che Guardiola alla juve è un bene per il calcio italiano



Ehh ma senza Pirlo e Tevez..
Ehh ma senza Vidal e Pogba..
Ehh ma senza Bonucci...

E anche l'anno prossimo il nostro obiettivo stagionale è gufare la juve ai quarti.


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se sarà così, in ogni caso e con grande rammarico, sarà un piacere vedere Guardiola vs Conte in Serie A. In questo caso sì, sarebbe un bene per il calcio italiano.
> 
> Ormai bisogna diventare sportivi. Noi col grande calcio non c'entriamo più nulla. Grazie a quel farabutto.



Tranquillo, noi abbiamo un progetto a medio-lungo termine, nel 2070 saremo fortissimi.


----------



## MassimoRE (23 Maggio 2019)

Quando hanno preso CR l'anno scorso si diceva che ormai non ce n'era per nessuno, che avrebbero vinto tutto a mani basse, che non ci sarebbe stata storia nemmeno in Champions, è finita che hanno vinto meno degli anni scorsi.
E' chiaro che stanno facendo all-in, ma mi pare che i cardini della squadra siano sempre più vecchi e, finora, non sono mai riusciti a portare giocatori top giovani e non a fine carriera come Cristiano, italiani o stranieri già in Italia a parte, ma per quello sappiamo tutti il motivo.


----------



## Andris (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se sarà così, in ogni caso e con grande rammarico, sarà un piacere vedere Guardiola vs Conte in Serie A. In questo caso sì, sarebbe un bene per il calcio italiano.
> 
> Ormai bisogna diventare sportivi. Noi col grande calcio non c'entriamo più nulla. Grazie a quel farabutto.



siamo già sportivi,per esempio il Napoli di Sarri era stimato pure da noi.
diverso è apprezzare o rendere merito ai delinquenti che tengono sotto controllo il mercato e la politica,questo mai nella vita.
non puoi slegare il calciomercato o la mentalità sul campo dalla storia del club.
e comunque non credo che andrà così,perchè c'è l'esempio della bundesliga dove il duopolio degli ultimi anni Borussia-Bayern non ha portato ad alzare il livello del campionato.
l'inter,anche se dovesse andare conte,faticherà a scalzare la juventus per lo scudetto.
per me il parallelo con la Germania è molto chiaro con una squadra super favorita per tanti motivi che per perdere deve proprio accadere qualcosa di enorme,persino questa stagione che sembrava in declino alla fine ha vinto comunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'AGI, Pep Guardiola sarà il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. L'annuncio ufficiale sarà dato il 4 Giugno, mentre la presentazione avverrà venerdì 14 Giugno, giorno in cui sono già bloccati tutti i tour all'Allianz Stadium e al J Museum.
> L'accordo prevede uno stipendio netto da 24 milioni di euro netti l'anno per 4 anni.



Ma com'e possibile ? 

Non me ne capacito, a meno che non facciamo le solite porcate con i bilanci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

Hanno scelto proprio bene, l’allenatore che fuori da Barcellona sono sette (7) anni che toppa la Champions costantemente. Ci sarà da fare il pieno di Kleenex a Marzo o Aprile 2020, quando verranno sodomizzati per la ventiquattresima volta di fila in 24 anni.

Juventus: due Champions vinte, sette finali perse.

Benfica: due Champions vinte, cinque finali perse.

Questo sono, un Benfica deluxe. Nulla di più.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Credo che se Messi fosse in vendita, proverebbero a prenderlo.



http://www.milanworld.net/juve-sogn...ve-conte-e-deschamps-vt75879.html#post1821983


----------



## uolfetto (23 Maggio 2019)

è probabile che se la juve molla allegri lo fa per salire di livello. e al livello superiore non è che ce ne siano molti. quelli che fanno ironia sono gli stessi di "figurati se ronaldo va alla juve", ma forse si divertono a fare queste figure. per me è possibile, poi di solito quando cominciano a uscire tante voci con insistenza...


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma com'e possibile ?
> 
> Non me ne capacito, a meno che non facciamo le solite porcate con i bilanci.




Fanno il tutto per tutto pur di vincere la Champions. Andrea Agnelli ne é ossessionato.
Chiaramente se non la vincono entro massimo due anni finiscono in un rosso di bilancio spaventoso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fanno il tutto per tutto pur di vincere la Champions. Andrea Agnelli ne é ossessionato.
> Chiaramente se non la vincono entro massimo due anni finiscono in un rosso di bilancio spaventoso.



E noi godremo.

Poveracci, non vogliono proprio rassegnarsi al fatto che sono un Benfica deluxe e nulla più.

Coltivano ancora il sogno di raggiungere il prestigio del Real, di noi, del Bayern, del Barca, del Liverpool.

Non hanno capito qual’è il loro posto, poveri ovini.


----------



## juventino (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'AGI, Pep Guardiola sarà il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. L'annuncio ufficiale sarà dato il 4 Giugno, mentre la presentazione avverrà venerdì 14 Giugno, giorno in cui sono già bloccati tutti i tour all'Allianz Stadium e al J Museum.
> L'accordo prevede uno stipendio netto da 24 milioni di euro netti l'anno per 4 anni.



Se è vero, mi aspetto che dalla prossima settimana se ne inizi a parlare su tutti i media. L’annuncio al 4 giugno me lo spiego soltanto con l’ipotesi che il City abbia bloccato Pochettino come sostituto (non annunciabile prima per ovvi motivi).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> è probabile che se la juve molla allegri lo fa per salire di livello. e al livello superiore non è che ce ne siano molti. quelli che fanno ironia sono gli stessi di "figurati se ronaldo va alla juve", ma forse si divertono a fare queste figure. per me è possibile, poi di solito quando cominciano a uscire tante voci con insistenza...



Ma io spero con tutto il cuore che lo prendano, così vederli fallire sarà ancora più bello. Voglio proprio vederlo Guardiola, che sono sette anni che toppa ogni Champions, riportare la Champions a Torino senza rigori dati fuori area o doping. Ci sarà da divertirsi.

E ci divertiremo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma io spero con tutto il cuore che lo prendano, così vederli fallire sarà ancora più bello. Voglio proprio vederlo Guardiola, che sono sette anni che toppa ogni Champions, riportare la Champions a Torino senza rigori dati fuori area o doping. Ci sarà da divertirsi.
> 
> E ci divertiremo.



Ci resta solo questo...bel divertimento...


----------



## uolfetto (23 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma io spero con tutto il cuore che lo prendano, così vederli fallire sarà ancora più bello. Voglio proprio vederlo Guardiola, che sono sette anni che toppa ogni Champions, riportare la Champions a Torino senza rigori dati fuori area o doping. Ci sarà da divertirsi.
> 
> E ci divertiremo.



beato te che ti diverti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> beato te che ti diverti.



Vederli fare i bulli in Italia contro il nulla (dove la squadra più forte dopo di loro ha Insigne come superstar) e prendere schiaffi in Europa è divertente eccome.

Leggerli sui loro forum che cercano di convincere i loro tifosi più delusi che gli scudetti di questi anni hanno lo stesso valore di quelli dell’epoca delle sette sorelle è esilarante.

Pensare che probabilmente alzeremo l’ottava quando loro saranno ancora a due lo è ancora di più.

Spero solo che lo prendano davvero Guardiola, così non avranno più l’alibi di Allegri.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E c'era chi parlava di fine ciclo. L'acquisto di Ronaldo ha aperto un nuovo ciclo. Ora sono il punto di arrivo per chiunque, il club più ambizioso al mondo.
> Aspetto con ansia i commenti di chi dirá che Guardiola alla juve è un bene per il calcio italiano



La Juve è il club più importante al mondo da anni, che ogni anno deve aprire un ciclo europeo e poi puntualmente becca mazzate da qualche squadra a caso. Attenzione che la juve attuale ha bisogno di un forte ringiovanimento e ci sono squadre con più mezzi di lei. Sembrerebbe strano ma è così...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Juve è il club più importante al mondo da anni, che ogni anno deve aprire un ciclo europeo e poi puntualmente becca mazzate da qualche squadra a caso. Attenzione che la juve attuale ha bisogno di un forte ringiovanimento e ci sono squadre con più mezzi di lei. Sembrerebbe strano ma è così...



La Juve club più importante al mondo quando ora ci sono Barca e Real non si può sentire. Manco nei sogni. Forse possono paragonarsi al Bayern, e solo nel periodo attuale, perché il Bayern come storia europea gli mangia in testa agli ovini.


----------



## PheelMD (23 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Maggio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Juve è il club più importante al mondo da anni, che ogni anno deve aprire un ciclo europeo e poi puntualmente becca mazzate da qualche squadra a caso. Attenzione che la juve attuale ha bisogno di un forte ringiovanimento e ci sono squadre con più mezzi di lei. Sembrerebbe strano ma è così...



Non più importante, ma più ambizioso, sennò non vai a prendere Ronaldo e Guardiola. Il ringiovanimento lo faranno, sono sempre stati maestri in questo.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Juve è il club più importante al mondo da anni, che ogni anno deve aprire un ciclo europeo e poi puntualmente becca mazzate da qualche squadra a caso. Attenzione che la juve attuale ha bisogno di un forte ringiovanimento e ci sono squadre con più mezzi di lei. Sembrerebbe strano ma è così...



Se riesci a prendere Ronaldo e Guardiola versandogli 100 milioni lordi all'anno sei per forza il club più importante al mondo. Mi pare logico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non più importante, ma più ambizioso, sennò non vai a prendere Ronaldo e Guardiola. Il ringiovanimento lo faranno, sono sempre stati maestri in questo.



Soprattutto mi sembrano uno dei pochi club top che vede ancora il calcio anche con un fine di vittoria sportiva..agli altri pare interessare solo il "business"

Comunque guardiola finché non lo vedo non ci credo..meno di Ronaldo perché Guardiola ha detto apertamente che non andava alla Juve, se 10 giorni dopo è a Torino spero qualcuno lo sm€rd1 subito alla presentazione chiedendogli come mai, 10 giorni prima, stava prendendo in giro i tifosi del City


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2019)

Pietra tombale sul calcio italiano e sulla mia voglia di seguirlo.


----------



## unbreakable (23 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto mi sembrano uno dei pochi club top che vede ancora il calcio anche con un fine di vittoria sportiva..agli altri pare interessare solo il "business"
> 
> Comunque guardiola finché non lo vedo non ci credo..meno di Ronaldo perché Guardiola ha detto apertamente che non andava alla Juve, se 10 giorni dopo è a Torino spero qualcuno lo sm€rd1 subito alla presentazione chiedendogli come mai, 10 giorni prima, stava prendendo in giro i tifosi del City



gli avranno minacciato la famiglia..certo guardiola perderebbe la stima di molti..pero' pure capello aveva detto mai alla juve per poi andarci..quindi le parole lasciano il tempo che trovano e i protagonisti di questo spettacolo che si chiama calcio sono molto abili a recitare..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> gli avranno minacciato la famiglia..certo guardiola perderebbe la stima di molti..pero' pure capello aveva detto mai alla juve per poi andarci..quindi le parole lasciano il tempo che trovano e i protagonisti di questo spettacolo che si chiama calcio sono molto abili a recitare..



Umanamente, guardiola rispetto a capello "sembrava" un'altra cosa..ma evidentemente aveva ragione Ibra che ha sempre parlato di un codardo senza palle


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2019)

bè sarebbe bello vedere Guardiola in Italia devo dire la verità. Il problema è che se stravincevano con Allegri, adesso nemmeno possiamo guardarlo il campionato.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se riesci a prendere Ronaldo e Guardiola versandogli 100 milioni lordi all'anno sei per forza il club più importante al mondo. Mi pare logico.



Non farebbe una piega. Purtoppo .


----------



## Davidoff (23 Maggio 2019)

Curioso di vedere le porcate che faranno con le squadrette satelliti per sistemare il bilancio. Magari compreranno pure Messi, Neymar e Mbappe', tanto per essere sicuri. Comunque faccio notare che "casualmente" il City rischia di essere escluso dalla Champions, proprio l'anno in cui Agnelli si conferma amico intimo di Ceferin. Se non è una loro manovra mafiosa torniamo al fatto che da anni hanno un c*lo spaventoso sul mercato, considerando anche Ronaldo che in pratica poteva finire solo da loro.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Maggio 2019)

Complimenti a loro e alla loro ambizione. Se hai ambizione e soldi prima o poi gli obiettivi che ti sei prefissato li raggiungi. Se invece hai soldi e zero ambizione, puoi avere tutti i soldi del mondo ma non vincerai mai nulla.

Sono stati capaci di risorgere dalle ceneri della B e di comandare in lungo e in largo in Italia e relativamente anche in Europa, noi invece si siamo seduti sugli allori e tra totale abbandono della vecchia proprietà, proprietà farlocche e proprietà che pensano a non si sa cosa siamo molto lontani dai fasti del passato


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E c'era chi parlava di fine ciclo. L'acquisto di Ronaldo ha aperto un nuovo ciclo. Ora sono il punto di arrivo per chiunque, il club più ambizioso al mondo.
> Aspetto con ansia i commenti di chi dirá che Guardiola alla juve è un bene per il calcio italiano



Assolutamente un bene. Dobbiamo sperare che nel campionato italiano arrivino quanti più fuoriclasse possibile, allenatori e calciatori. Quando il calcio italiano dominava, negli anni ottanta, novanta e primi anni duemila, le squadre italiane competevano al rialzo. Si sfidavano sul mercato per prendere i migliori. E ne beneficiavano tutti. Solo i miserabili sperano che gli avversari prendano i mediocri. Se tutti prendono i mediocri, il calcio italiano finirà per immediocrirsi ancora di più. Quindi speriamo Guardiola in italia, Conte all'Inter ecc.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se riesci a prendere Ronaldo e Guardiola versandogli 100 milioni lordi all'anno sei per forza il club più importante al mondo. Mi pare logico.



Non per forza. Ci sono clubs che fatturano nettamente in più. Altre che hanno spesso 400 mln per due calciatori e che sono pozzi senza fine. Poi CR7 poteva andare benissimo da un'altra parte ma c'è da dire che probabilmente altre compagini non erano interessate ad un calciatore comunque 33enne.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2019)

*Affari Italia, intanto, riporta un virgolettato "Non commentiamo 'rumors' legati all'allenatore", da un portavoce della Juventus alla notizia dell'imminente accordo fra il club bianconero e Pep Guardiola.*


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'AGI, Pep Guardiola sarà il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. L'annuncio ufficiale sarà dato il 4 Giugno, mentre la presentazione avverrà venerdì 14 Giugno, giorno in cui sono già bloccati tutti i tour all'Allianz Stadium e al J Museum.
> L'accordo prevede uno stipendio netto da 24 milioni di euro netti l'anno per 4 anni.



Non avrei mai creduto potessero davvero permetterselo.

Ragazzi, non lo dico per rosicare, perchè davvero non me ne importa nulla, guardo soltanto in casa mia.

Ma la Juventus, non ha proprio i numeri per permettersi di mettere oltre 100 milioni di euro all' anno soltanto per un giocatore ed un allenatore.

C'è qualcosa che puzza...

E' roba che davvero faticherebbero a permettersi sia Real, che Barca, che Manchester. 

boh... o sono dei geni, oppure Marotta è scappato perchè Agnelli voleva fargli fare cose assurde.


----------



## Manue (23 Maggio 2019)

Guardiola Juventus, 
Conte Inter.

Il Milan acquisirà un gap tale che colmerà con la prossima e si spera duratura proprietà..
per i prossimi 5 anni non mi aspetto competitività sinceramente.

Mi dispiace che alla fine quella che speravo fosse la fine dell'Inter, 
la sta facendo il Milan.

Possiamo raccontarci quello che vogliamo, 
ma Berlusconi ci ha messo KO, dopotutto da uno con quelle smanie di megalomania, 
è naturale attendersi che non voglia rivedere il Milan vincere.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Maggio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non per forza. Ci sono clubs che fatturano nettamente in più. Altre che hanno spesso 400 mln per due calciatori e che sono pozzi senza fine. Poi CR7 poteva andare benissimo da un'altra parte ma c'è da dire che probabilmente altre compagini non erano interessate ad un calciatore comunque 33enne.



C'è da dire che Ronaldo l'han preso con un magheggio assurdo eh....l'han pagato una sciocchezza per quello che era il suo valore


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Affari Italia, intanto, riporta un virgolettato "Non commentiamo 'rumors' legati all'allenatore", da un portavoce della Juventus alla notizia dell'imminente accordo fra il club bianconero e Pep Guardiola.*



.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se riesci a prendere Ronaldo e Guardiola versandogli 100 milioni lordi all'anno sei per forza il club più importante al mondo. Mi pare logico.



L' ho appena scritto infatti, è una roba unica. Manco Real e Barca possono.

Ma i numeri smentiscono questa cosa, non ci capisco veramente più nulla, come diavolo fanno??

Ok bravi, ok ricchi, ma qui stiamo sognando... boh davvero.

"""Meno male""" non sono nostri concorrenti in nulla, quindi non riesco nemmeno ad arrabbiarmi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ehh ma senza Pirlo e Tevez..
> Ehh ma senza Vidal e Pogba..
> Ehh ma senza Bonucci...
> 
> E anche l'anno prossimo il nostro obiettivo stagionale è gufare la juve ai quarti.



aggiungici pure "eh ma senza marotta"  tra tutti questi cambiamenti cosa è rimasto inalterato? La proprietà e la voglia di dominare, ecco perchè ho sempre sostenuto che cio che conta veramente è la proprietà, perche calciatori, dirigenti e allenatori si possono cambiare facilmente. Avoglia a prendertela con mirabrutti, falsone e compagnia cantante quando hai prima il cine fake e mo il flagello delle nazioni


----------



## Asso_86 (23 Maggio 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Quando hanno preso CR l'anno scorso si diceva che ormai non ce n'era per nessuno, che avrebbero vinto tutto a mani basse, che non ci sarebbe stata storia nemmeno in Champions, è finita che hanno vinto meno degli anni scorsi.
> E' chiaro che stanno facendo all-in, ma mi pare che i cardini della squadra siano sempre più vecchi e, finora, non sono mai riusciti a portare giocatori top giovani e non a fine carriera come Cristiano, italiani o stranieri già in Italia a parte, ma per quello sappiamo tutti il motivo.



Pensi che nel caso arrivasse Guardiola, ci si fermerebbe a lui?


----------



## Davidoff (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai creduto potessero davvero permetterselo.
> 
> Ragazzi, non lo dico per rosicare, perchè davvero non me ne importa nulla, guardo soltanto in casa mia.
> 
> ...



Ma va, De Sciglio a 40 al Sassuolo, Orsolini e qualche altro giovane con 3-4 presenze in A a 30 ciascuno e passa la paura. Il sistema mafioso che hanno creato e con cui si finanziano azzera qualsiasi riconoscimento di stima nei loro confronti, troppo facile dominare quando ti lasciano fare sempre i tuoi porci comodi, con nessuno che si oppone o prova a competere. E Guardiola da loro non ci riporterà agli anni 90, perché alle altre proprietà attuali frega zero di vincere, non hanno l'ambizione che muoveva i Berlusconi, Moratti, Cragnotti, Tanzi, gente che era disposta a rovinarsi pur di vincere. Pallotta, De Laurentiis, Elliott, sta gente vuole solo mantenere gli introiti CL e lucrare. Forse solo l'Inda ha intenzione di competere, grazie alla voglia di rivalsa di Marmotta.


----------



## leviatano (23 Maggio 2019)

Possono comprare pure Thanos che tanto non la vincono comunque.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'AGI, Pep Guardiola sarà il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. L'annuncio ufficiale sarà dato il 4 Giugno, mentre la presentazione avverrà venerdì 14 Giugno, giorno in cui sono già bloccati tutti i tour all'Allianz Stadium e al J Museum.
> L'accordo prevede uno stipendio netto da 24 milioni di euro netti l'anno per 4 anni.
> 
> 
> Affari Italia, intanto, riporta un virgolettato "Non commentiamo 'rumors' legati all'allenatore", da un portavoce della Juventus alla notizia dell'imminente accordo fra il club bianconero e Pep Guardiola



.


----------



## leviatano (23 Maggio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Pensi che nel caso arrivasse Guardiola, ci si fermerebbe a lui?



Con guardiola dovete azzerare tutto il centrocampo.
Dovete sempre finanziarvi e far rimanere la squadra monca in qualche reparto, magari quest'anno è il turno della difesa.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Maggio 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Assolutamente un bene. Dobbiamo sperare che nel campionato italiano arrivino quanti più fuoriclasse possibile, allenatori e calciatori. Quando il calcio italiano dominava, negli anni ottanta, novanta e primi anni duemila, le squadre italiane competevano al rialzo. Si sfidavano sul mercato per prendere i migliori. E ne beneficiavano tutti. Solo i miserabili sperano che gli avversari prendano i mediocri. Se tutti prendono i mediocri, il calcio italiano finirà per immediocrirsi ancora di più. Quindi speriamo Guardiola in italia, Conte all'Inter ecc.



Sarebbe un bene Guardiola al Napoli o alla Roma, non alla squadra che da 8 anni vince il campionato a febbraio.
In tutto questo, il Milan di Gattuso e i suoi mediocri si stabilizzerá sempre più nel suo ruolo da Udinese di turno, buona per lanciare qualche giovane ogni tanto e per essere saccheggiata dalle grandi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ma va, De Sciglio a 40 al Sassuolo, Orsolini e qualche altro giovane con 3-4 presenze in A a 30 ciascuno e passa la paura. Il sistema mafioso che hanno creato e con cui si finanziano azzera qualsiasi riconoscimento di stima nei loro confronti, troppo facile dominare quando ti lasciano fare sempre i tuoi porci comodi, con nessuno che si oppone o prova a competere. E Guardiola da loro non ci riporterà agli anni 90, perché alle altre proprietà attuali frega zero di vincere, non hanno l'ambizione che muoveva i Berlusconi, Moratti, Cragnotti, Tanzi, gente che era disposta a rovinarsi pur di vincere. Pallotta, De Laurentiis, Elliott, sta gente vuole solo mantenere gli introiti CL e lucrare. Forse solo l'Inda ha intenzione di competere, grazie alla voglia di rivalsa di Marmotta.




Seconda parte da applausi, ma purtroppo qualcuno non ci è ancora arrivato. Queste proprietà, straniere e senza ambizioni, hanno capito che conviene cambiare il tecnico ogni 2 anni, che ti costa mal che vada 30 milioni, piuttosto che spendere 300 milioni ogni sessione di mercato. Poi si addossano le colpe al tecnico precendente, si fanno quattro proclami e i pecoroni in massa ad abbonarsi allo stadio e a Sky.


----------



## juventino (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai creduto potessero davvero permetterselo.
> 
> Ragazzi, non lo dico per rosicare, perchè davvero non me ne importa nulla, guardo soltanto in casa mia.
> 
> ...



Due mesi dopo l’arrivo di Ronaldo l’Adidas ci ha raddoppiato le cifre del contratto, permettendoci di fatto di coprire i costi dell’ingaggio. Evidentemente rinegoziamo pure con Jeep (che ci da una cifra oggettivamente ridicola).


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ma va, De Sciglio a 40 al Sassuolo, Orsolini e qualche altro giovane con 3-4 presenze in A a 30 ciascuno e passa la paura. Il sistema mafioso che hanno creato e con cui si finanziano azzera qualsiasi riconoscimento di stima nei loro confronti, troppo facile dominare quando ti lasciano fare sempre i tuoi porci comodi, con nessuno che si oppone o prova a competere. E Guardiola da loro non ci riporterà agli anni 90, perché alle altre proprietà attuali frega zero di vincere, non hanno l'ambizione che muoveva i Berlusconi, Moratti, Cragnotti, Tanzi, gente che era disposta a rovinarsi pur di vincere. Pallotta, De Laurentiis, Elliott, sta gente vuole solo mantenere gli introiti CL e lucrare. Forse solo l'Inda ha intenzione di competere, grazie alla voglia di rivalsa di Marmotta.





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Seconda parte da applausi, ma purtroppo qualcuno non ci è ancora arrivato. Queste proprietà, straniere e senza ambizioni, hanno capito che conviene cambiare il tecnico ogni 2 anni, che ti costa mal che vada 30 milioni, piuttosto che spendere 300 milioni ogni sessione di mercato. Poi si addossano le colpe al tecnico precendente, si fanno quattro proclami e i pecoroni in massa ad abbonarsi allo stadio e a Sky.



Ragazzi, è ovvio, e ci sono arrivati (spero tutti) che alla base non c'è la voglia di spendere.

Ma dimenticate una cosa importantissima: prima bastava rinunciare ad una villa all' anno per tenere in piedi squadre pazzesche, ora serve distruggere patrimoni familiari. Dai, è cosi.

Non è che non vorrei tornare dove eravamo prima ovviamente, ma pensare che arrivi il benefattore che si rovina per far felici noi..è utopico.

Purtroppo gli sceicchi non sono molti.. ed a noi non ce n'è toccato nemmeno uno.



juventino ha scritto:


> Due mesi dopo l’arrivo di Ronaldo l’Adidas ci ha raddoppiato le cifre del contratto, permettendoci di fatto di coprire i costi dell’ingaggio. Evidentemente rinegoziamo pure con Jeep (che ci da una cifra oggettivamente ridicola).



Si certo, vi danno 400 milioni in piu' in 4 anni, per pagarvi Ronaldo. Ma che conti fate???


----------



## Manue (23 Maggio 2019)

Guardiola non vince una champions dal 2011, con un Barca che a centrocampo aveva Dio e Gesù...
roba difficile da trovare in giro...

bene ad averlo come allenatore, 
ma non divide le acque...

vedremo, 
come sempre, se la vincono la vita va avanti lo stesso.
Se non la vincono, idem...


----------



## juventino (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si certo, vi danno 400 milioni in piu' in 4 anni, per pagarvi Ronaldo. Ma che conti fate???



L’Adidas ci sgancia 51 milioni a stagione, che è poco meno del costo totale dell’ingaggio di CR7 considerate pure le tasse. Jeep attualmente ci da 16 milioni, una cifra bassissima, gli basterebbe raddoppiare per coprire eventuali costi d’ingaggio di Guardiola (che avrebbe anche agevolazioni fiscali col decreto crescita).
Sono mie supposizioni ovviamente eh


----------



## Asso_86 (23 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Guardiola Juventus,
> Conte Inter.
> 
> Il Milan acquisirà un gap tale che colmerà con la prossima e si spera duratura proprietà..
> ...



Berlusconi si è impuntato chiedendo 700 milioni, cifra per la quale Suning fu costretta a buttarsi sull’Inter.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Guardiola non vince una champions dal 2011, con un Barca che a centrocampo aveva Dio e Gesù...
> roba difficile da trovare in giro...
> 
> bene ad averlo come allenatore,
> ...



Certo, lo dicevo di Ronaldo che era bollito, figurati se c'è da spaventarsi per un allenatore che di certo non trasformerà certi scarpari in fenomeni (ovviamente parlo a livello mondiale, gli scarpari dei ladri sarebbero titolari nel Milan)

Pero', se prendono Guardiola presumo significhi anche avere i soldi per rifare l' intera rosa.

Altrimenti, ennesimo errore dopo quello del portoghese. Speriamo!


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Due mesi dopo l’arrivo di Ronaldo l’Adidas ci ha raddoppiato le cifre del contratto, permettendoci di fatto di coprire i costi dell’ingaggio. Evidentemente rinegoziamo pure con Jeep (che ci da una cifra oggettivamente ridicola).



Son curioso di vedere la chiusura di bilancio, perché l3 proiezioni parlano di un bel rosso nonostante tutte le plusvalenze farlocche e mafiose.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’Adidas ci sgancia 51 milioni a stagione, che è poco meno del costo totale dell’ingaggio di CR7 considerate pure le tasse. Jeep attualmente ci da 16 milioni, una cifra bassissima, gli basterebbe raddoppiare per coprire eventuali costi d’ingaggio di Guardiola (che avrebbe anche agevolazioni fiscali col decreto crescita).
> Sono mie supposizioni ovviamente eh



Ma se avete il bilancio in negativo, e avete fatto le peggio cose per sistemare i numeri  , ed non negarlo.. non fare il furbo con me.. che le plusvalenze fatte facevano ridere anche voi...

Almeno, fate le vostre cose ammettendolo, non vi odierebbe mezza Italia.


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un bene Guardiola al Napoli o alla Roma, non alla squadra che da 8 anni vince il campionato a febbraio.
> In tutto questo, il Milan di Gattuso e i suoi mediocri si stabilizzerá sempre più nel suo ruolo da Udinese di turno, buona per lanciare qualche giovane ogni tanto e per essere saccheggiata dalle grandi.



Ma non ci arrivono nemmeno. Per loro un grande giocatore migliora il movimento intero... Ed è FALSO. 
Sopratutto se va nella squadra sbagliata. 


La Premier e anni luce avanti a tutti eppure i giocatori più mediatici al mondo non giocano li. 
Ne Messi, ne CR7, ne Neymar, ne Griezmann, ne Mbappè, ne Modric. 

Eppur e il loro movimento che detta legge nel mondo.
Perchè esiste COMPETITIVITÀ nel campionato. 
Con il PSG non è aumentato di molto l'interesse per la Ligue 1.
Guardiola se fosse andato alla Roma per esempio avrebbe portato COMPETITIVITÀ alla Serie A. 
Avrebbero giocato sul dualismo CR7-Guardiola... 

Invece se la Juve fa 38 vittorie su 38 dove aumenta l'interesse per il nostro campionato?


----------



## juventino (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma se avete il bilancio in negativo, e avete fatto le peggio cose per sistemare i numeri  , ed non negarlo.. non fare il furbo con me.. che le plusvalenze fatte facevano ridere anche voi...
> 
> Almeno, fate le vostre cose ammettendolo, non vi odierebbe mezza Italia.



Ma figurati se lo nego. Io sono un tifoso, far quadrare i conti spetta alla società.


----------



## MassimoRE (23 Maggio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Pensi che nel caso arrivasse Guardiola, ci si fermerebbe a lui?



Non lo so, l'anno scorso oltre a Cristiano non è che hanno fatto questo gran mercato, ora con 110 milioni netti solo per lui e Guardiola dubito che si possano permettere più di un grosso colpo, stamattina leggevo Marquinos se Pjanic va al PSG.
E' chiaramente un All In, gli può andare bene ma gli può anche andare male...


----------



## Manue (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, lo dicevo di Ronaldo che era bollito, figurati se c'è da spaventarsi per un allenatore che di certo non trasformerà certi scarpari in fenomeni (ovviamente parlo a livello mondiale, gli scarpari dei ladri sarebbero titolari nel Milan)
> 
> Pero', se prendono Guardiola presumo significhi anche avere i soldi per rifare l' intera rosa.
> 
> Altrimenti, ennesimo errore dopo quello del portoghese. Speriamo!



Il City gli rifà la rosa e gli ristruttura la Villa, ogni anno...
eppure...


----------



## hiei87 (23 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma non ci arrivono nemmeno. Per loro un grande giocatore migliora il movimento Inter... Ed è FALSO.
> Sopratutto se va nella squadra sbagliata.
> 
> 
> ...



Esatto. Basti vedere la Bundes. Guardiola è stato lì, ma non è cambiato nulla. Erano già un campionato in ascesa, ma non hanno fatto grossi passi in avanti. C'è un Dortmund che ogni tanto azzecca la nidiata di giovani, per poi venire smantellato, e un Bayern che vince anche giocando solo il girone di ritorno come quest anno. Era e resta un campionato poco interessante.


----------



## Asso_86 (23 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’Adidas ci sgancia 51 milioni a stagione, che è poco meno del costo totale dell’ingaggio di CR7 considerate pure le tasse. Jeep attualmente ci da 16 milioni, una cifra bassissima, gli basterebbe raddoppiare per coprire eventuali costi d’ingaggio di Guardiola (che avrebbe anche agevolazioni fiscali col decreto crescita).
> Sono mie supposizioni ovviamente eh



La Juve gestendo il merchandising e il licensing in proprio, alla fine è come se avesse un contratto da 80 milioni con Adidas.

Ora tocca a Jeep (con il nuovo centro sportivo ancora da sponsorizzare).


----------



## Asso_86 (23 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Basti vedere la Bundes. Guardiola è stato lì, ma non è cambiato nulla. Erano già un campionato in ascesa, ma non hanno fatto grossi passi in avanti. C'è un Dortmund che ogni tanto azzecca la nidiata di giovani, per poi venire smantellato, e un Bayern che vince anche giocando solo il girone di ritorno come quest anno. Era e resta un campionato poco interessante.



La serie A avrebbe le potenzialità per avvicinarsi alla Premier, ma ha un tallone d’Achille che primariamente le impedisce di decollare:

Gli stadi.

Andrebbero riammodernati tutti.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2019)

Vabbé, speriamo si prendano a pugni in faccia con Ronaldo... Che altro vuoi dire...


----------



## Davidoff (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, è ovvio, e ci sono arrivati (spero tutti) che alla base non c'è la voglia di spendere.
> 
> Ma dimenticate una cosa importantissima: prima bastava rinunciare ad una villa all' anno per tenere in piedi squadre pazzesche, ora serve distruggere patrimoni familiari. Dai, è cosi.
> 
> ...



Non è solo la non volontà di spendere, è proprio che non c'è volontà di migliorare le squadre per raggiungere determinati obiettivi sportivi. Il Napoli stesso ha fatto un all-in sul campionato l'anno scorso, all-in però supportato in modo ridicolo sul mercato, perché praticamente era la stessa squadra dell'anno prima. Avendo un bilancio sano avrebbero potuto permettersi un giocatore top per alzare l'asticella e risolvere le partite difficili, eppure De laurentiis non ci ha nemmeno provato. Questo intendo, non certo spendere 300 milioni tutti gli anni, è proprio che non c'è volontà di impostare un progetto puntando alla vittoria, si tira a campare sperando di arrivare almeno quarti, fare plusvalenze per sistemare il bilancio e bona. Se si gestisce una squadra guardando solo l'aspetto economico a lungo andare la mancanza di risultati sportivi finirà per allontanare tifosi e giocatori ambiziosi, rendendola di fatto un semplice trampolino di lancio per arrivare alle squadre che vincono. Questo sono le "big" attuali delle Serie A, a parte i ladri. Il fatto che loro prendano Guardiola serve solo ad allargare ulteriormente il gap di appeal con le altre, gap che negli anni scorsi gli ha spianato la strada per arrivare a giocatori tipo Dybala che sanno che andando lì hanno vittoria assicurata tutti gli anni. E' un loop da cui non si esce, senza i soldi a livellare un pò la situazione chi vince continuerà a prendere i migliori e a vincere.


----------



## Snake (23 Maggio 2019)

Alciato dice 0 possibilità, questa notizia è sempre la stessa che gira da qualche giorno, firma 4 giugno, presentazione il 14 perchè la Juve avrebbe annunciato che quel giorno non fanno il tour allo stadium ecc... 

o è tutto vero o qualcuno s'è divertito a mettere in giro una bufala clamorosa


----------



## Raryof (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Complimenti a loro. Sono il miglior club al mondo. Tanto di cappello.



Evitiamo, dai.


----------



## Gabry (23 Maggio 2019)

Le squadre, soprattutto italiane, al giorno d'oggi devono essere strutturate e gestite come aziende. La Juventus ha cominciato a farlo quando è stata spedita in B. Ha fatto di una sventura una virtù. Grazie alla serie B ha potuto fare tabula rasa sui costi sia di gestione che di ingaggi. E' ripartita con pochissime spese, ha investito su uno stadio e anno dopo anno ha aumentato il fatturato restando economicamente sana. Noi invece abbiamo sempre costi di gestione troppo alti e ingaggi troppo onerosi che nessuno riesce a tagliare. Questo per noi è una zavorra, un peso che ci trascina esattamente dove siamo adesso. La parte sportiva purtroppo arriva dopo aver messo i conti in ordine. Abbiamo una sede di società che a momenti neanche il parlamento è così grande. Abbiamo un centro sportivo in cui potrebbero allenarsi 3 squadre di serie A. Abbiamo un numero immenso di dipendenti amministrativi, manager, addetti, ecc.
I costi che ha il Milan sono assurdi. Poi ci si chiede perchè si cerca di fare player trading...


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Le squadre, soprattutto italiane, al giorno d'oggi devono essere strutturate e gestite come aziende. La Juventus ha cominciato a farlo quando è stata spedita in B. Ha fatto di una sventura una virtù. Grazie alla serie B ha potuto fare tabula rasa sui costi sia di gestione che di ingaggi. E' ripartita con pochissime spese, ha investito su uno stadio e anno dopo anno ha aumentato il fatturato restando economicamente sana. Noi invece abbiamo sempre costi di gestione troppo alti e ingaggi troppo onerosi che nessuno riesce a tagliare. Questo per noi è una zavorra, un peso che ci trascina esattamente dove siamo adesso. La parte sportiva purtroppo arriva dopo aver messo i conti in ordine. Abbiamo una sede di società che a momenti neanche il parlamento è così grande. Abbiamo un centro sportivo in cui potrebbero allenarsi 3 squadre di serie A. Abbiamo un numero immenso di dipendenti amministrativi, manager, addetti, ecc.
> I costi che ha il Milan sono assurdi. Poi ci si chiede perchè si cerca di fare player trading...



Vero, ma era un calcio diverso.

Con 150/200 milioni si è presa in quegli anni Diego, Felipe Melo, Amuri seguiti da Vidal, Lichsteiner e qualche altro flop.

Fosse andata in B oggi, per quegli stessi giocatori ne sarebbero serviti probabilmente 500, ma con lo stesso fatturato, o poco più.

Noi ci siamo ritrovati con una rosa distrutta, e un bilancio che dire disastroso è un eufemismo, proprio in un momento storico dove ogni mezza sega costa 30 milioni.

I colpi si azzeccavano e sbagliavano anche prima, solo che potevi rimediare. Adesso non puoi più perchè costano troppo.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Maggio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> La serie A avrebbe le potenzialità per avvicinarsi alla Premier, ma ha un tallone d’Achille che primariamente le impedisce di decollare:
> 
> Gli stadi.
> 
> Andrebbero riammodernati tutti.



Esatto. Stadi e redistribuzione dei diritti tv. Ma sono due cose che non accadranno.


----------



## vota DC (23 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hanno scelto proprio bene, l’allenatore che fuori da Barcellona sono sette (7) anni che toppa la Champions costantemente. Ci sarà da fare il pieno di Kleenex a Marzo o Aprile 2020, quando verranno sodomizzati per la ventiquattresima volta di fila in 24 anni.
> 
> Juventus: due Champions vinte, sette finali perse.
> 
> ...


Non mi ricordo le circostanze del Benfica, ma quelle della Juventus sono dubbie, la terza serve appunto non tanto per raggiungere il terzo numero ma soprattutto per dire di averne vinta una pulita.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> La serie A avrebbe le potenzialità per avvicinarsi alla Premier, ma ha un tallone d’Achille che primariamente le impedisce di decollare:
> 
> Gli stadi.
> 
> Andrebbero riammodernati tutti.



Non diamo dati erronei, la Premier League fatturerà 4 miliardi, la Serie A non arriverà a 2.

C'è n'è ancora un infinità di strada da percorrere, ammesso che loro si fermino.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Maggio 2019)

Billy Elliot che ne pensa?
Sicuramente come allenatore non vale Mr Veleno e i giocatori che chiederà ad Agnelli saranno troppo vecchi per l'AD più bravo della galassia.


----------



## Boomer (23 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Maggio 2019)

Ma tengono sia Ronaldo che Guardiola?
In due quanto prendono? 50/60 milioni netti...
Mamma mia, siamo sempre più indietro noi


----------



## davoreb (23 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Due mesi dopo l’arrivo di Ronaldo l’Adidas ci ha raddoppiato le cifre del contratto, permettendoci di fatto di coprire i costi dell’ingaggio. Evidentemente rinegoziamo pure con Jeep (che ci da una cifra oggettivamente ridicola).



L'Adidas vi da 50 milioni l'anno (prima ve ne dava 25) non copre l'ingaggio di Ronaldo. La stessa Adidas ne da 120 al Real Madrid (senza Ronaldo) e la Nike 100 al Barcellona.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto mi sembrano uno dei pochi club top che vede ancora il calcio anche con un fine di vittoria sportiva..agli altri pare interessare solo il "business"
> 
> Comunque guardiola finché non lo vedo non ci credo..meno di Ronaldo perché Guardiola ha detto apertamente che non andava alla Juve, se 10 giorni dopo è a Torino spero qualcuno lo sm€rd1 subito alla presentazione chiedendogli come mai, 10 giorni prima, stava prendendo in giro i tifosi del City


Per me non arriva. Si farà un altro paio di anni al city
Se dovesse arrivare non ne sarei stupito. Ricordi capello? Ma davvero vi stupite ancora nel calcio?

Sulla juve si, è una società ambiziosa che vuole vincere. Questo mi fa essere contento


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> Alciato dice 0 possibilità, questa notizia è sempre la stessa che gira da qualche giorno, firma 4 giugno, presentazione il 14 perchè la Juve avrebbe annunciato che quel giorno non fanno il tour allo stadium ecc...
> 
> o è tutto vero o qualcuno s'è divertito a mettere in giro una bufala clamorosa



indovina.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

Alla fine prendono Veleno...

Speriamo che Guardiola rispetti quello che ha dichiarato l'altro giorno, dai.


----------

